# Adjustable suspension. Convert or not?



## SpecsZ31 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 1986 300zx turbo. I believe the driver side rear shock is bad. I have not been able to find a replacement except for a used part. I have three questions.

1. Should one spend the money to order a salvage strut and be done till the next one fails? $200 including shipping.

2. Would you convert with the KYB coversion kit or Tokico illumina? $300 KYB and $500 Tokico.

3. I have a fault in the electronic system for the adjustable suspension. It blows the right hand fuse (10amp) after faulting one steady led with the other two flashing and was poping when I put the car gear. The fsr says it could be due to faulty shock or control unit/wires. My third and final question is; Should the fuse still pop if I disconnect the harness on the shock I suspect to be bad? 

Thanks for anyhelp.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

1. Nope. You can buy brand new shocks for that. They just won't work with the switch.

2. My preference is the Tokicos.

3. Even better reason to just buy aftermarket replacements. Troubleshooting a faulty adjustable suspension can be tricky.


----------



## SpecsZ31 (Apr 25, 2010)

I got lucky at the junkyard and found 2 tokico rear shocks and got them for $6 each. 
Now I just need to find the front struts or I will just order them. 
Thanks for the answers AZ-Zbum


----------

